# tamara



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2009)

Inorridiva all’idea di essere rinchiusa in una cassa e seppellita sotto la comune terra. Anche la morte per Tamara del Lempicka non poteva divenire un evento formale, scontato. Lei che era vissuta sempre al di sopra delle righe, sfidando convenzioni e virtuosismi, andando oltre obblighi e sentimenti, espresse la precisa volontà di essere cremata e che le sue ceneri fossero sparse al vento sul cratere del vulcano Popocatepeti (“la montagna che fuma&#8221 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    in Messico, dove si era trasferita due anni prima della sua morte.Difficilmente oggi s’ignora il nome di questa grande pittrice dei primi del novecento che riuscì a segnare il passo a un’arte finalmente firmata donna con nulla da invidiare a quella più conosciuta e accettata dei colleghi dell’altro sesso Grande viaggiatrice, innamorata della vita e dell’Italia, paese dalle tante potenzialità artistiche, Tamara Gorska nasce a Varsavia il 16 maggio del 1898. Dopo soli pochi anni esce dal suo paese per andare incontro al suo destino. Scopre l’arte in città come Firenze, Roma e nasce la sua vera, grande e forse unica passione di tutta un’esistenza non sempre felice. Non vuole più studiare nella sua città natale. Il suo cuore ormai la spinge altrove. E disobbedendo, per la prima volta ma non l’ultima, a dei genitori che tentano in ogni modo di riportarla alla ragione, la bella Tamara si trasferisce a San Pietroburgo, presso la zia Stefa Jansen che gode di popolarità e fasto. Frequenta l’accademia di Belle arti ed il mondo sembra sorriderle. Durante una delle tante feste organizzate dalla zia, Tamara s’innamora di un giovane avvocato Tadeusz Lempicki, di belle speranze ma soprattutto di incantevole aspetto. Troppo forse perché possa accorgersi di lei tra le tante donne che lo circondano e sanno attrarre la sua attenzione. E allora Tamara, già abituata a non perdere, si traveste da contadinella ed entra in scena durante una di queste feste nei saloni della casa della zia, con un’oca al guinzaglio. Impossibile non voltare lo sguardo verso di lei. Eccentrica e affascinante anche in panni umili e slabbrati conquista il sorriso e l’amore di Tadeus. Sarà lei stessa poi a disegnare il suo abito da sposa, con un velo talmente lungo da ricopriva l’intera navata della Chiesa fino all’altare. Otteneva sempre ciò che voleva, ma i primi del novecento furono particolarmente duri a San Pietroburgo, fame, tifo e povertà imperversavano. Tamara disdegnava tutto questo. E mentre il mondo sembrava frantumarsi senza più speranza, lei semplicemente decise di sollevarsi dalle macerie che la circondavano e trasformarsi in una donna ricca e famosa. Aveva la sua arte. La sua grande passione. Nulla era ancora perduto. Si trasferisce insieme al marito a Parigi e subito dopo la nascita della figlia Kizette, comincia a ded

<FONT color=#666666>.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2009)

*tamara II parte*

niente...non c'è verso


ci piazziamo il ritratto, và


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Puoi spostare un pò l'antenna che non si vede tanto bene?!?!?


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Puoi spostare un pò l'antenna che non si vede tanto bene?!?!?


 cazzarola ho problemi


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola ho problemi


vabbeh continuo io...


Parte II


<FONT color=#666666>......comincia a dedicarsi alla pittura a tempo pieno.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> vabbeh continuo io...
> 
> 
> Parte II
> ...


 ah beh


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

*Schersassi...*



Minerva ha detto:


> ah beh





















Dai...prendi la vita con girella!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

*Vabbeh faccio il serio...*

comincia a dedicarsi alla pittura a tempo pieno. Da qui parte il notevole successo che ha fatto di Tamara de Lempicka non solo una gran donna, nota per la sua mondanità e il suo amore per la trasgressione ma anche un’artista dallo stile particolarissimo considerato a volte un po’ ”spinto” ma di sicuro di forte impatto visivo ed emotivo. Le sue donne sono riconoscibili ad una prima occhiata. Non le si può confondere con quelle dipinte da nessun altro. Il suo tratto è unico. I riconoscimenti giungono da tutto il mondo. Espone a Parigi, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Roma. E tranne un breve periodo in cui sperimenta tecniche nuove che non riscuotono gradimento di pubblico e non soddisfano nemmeno lei, e tranne i pochi anni in cui sembra attraversare una crisi mistica ritraendo soggetti religiosi, Tamara mantiene fermo il suo stile e la sua linea. Figure e soprattutto donne, che ormai sono diventate simbolo di un’epoca. Così come simbolo di un’arte al femminile è divenuto il famoso autoritratto del 1932.. commissionato qualche anno prima per la copertina di una rivista tedesca di moda. Tamara si ritrae alla guida di una Bugatti verde.. E all’interno di quel dipinto, l’artista, elegante, distaccata, un po’ annoiata e dal gelido sguardo perso in chissà quale vuoto del passato, ha immortalato se stessa, con tutte quelle caratteristiche che l’hanno da sempre contraddistinta. Quando deciderà di ritirarsi nella sua villa a Cuernavaca in Messico, Tamara sarà pienamente consapevole di avercela fatta a raggiungere ogni obiettivo che si era posta durante il corso di tutta la sua esistenza. Era una donna vincente, anche se ormai al tramonto. E aveva dentro di sé ancora amore a sufficienza, per l’arte e per tutte le sue donne ritratte. Ormai trascorreva il tempo ad accarezzarle, a rifarle. E quando la morte la colse dolcemente nel sonno di quel 18 marzo del 1980, accanto a lei, sul cavalletto, vegliava silenziosa _“La bella Raphaela”_, capolavoro ormai indiscusso della grande artista.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2009)

_Silea Balano_





_“La bella Raphaela"_


----------



## lale75 (14 Aprile 2009)

Cavolo, era bellissima...


----------

